# How humid do crypts & anubias need to be kept?



## Jeffww (May 25, 2010)

I have a hot box which stays around 78-81F but only at 75-85% humidity. Is this sufficient for emersed crypts/anubias?


----------



## Caton (May 17, 2011)

The anubias most definitely will make it. I have heard 80% is good for crypts before. Mist the plants as often as you can (i.e everyday) for the first 2 weeks. Then start to stop misting. Get the plants adjusted to the drier climate and they should be fine. 

Or you can always just not mist and hope they make it (I think they would).

-Caton


----------



## Jeffww (May 25, 2010)

Hmm...I read that wide leaved crypts fare better than narrow leaf crypts emersed? 

Do you guys think these: 

Keei 
cordata kr01 
nurii 
affinis 

Will be okay in relatively low humidity?


----------



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

Your crypts should do fine. The only one that I have had issues with is Nurii. For me they did best submerged.


----------



## Jeffww (May 25, 2010)

Is there any special treatment for them? I spent a lot on this keei lol.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 12, 2011)

Are they emerged grown or submersed? I would a make sure the rhizome stays moist if they are submersed if your humidity isn't really high, otherwise they should be fine, just don't bury the rhizome in the soil when you plant it so it doesnt rot.

Len


----------



## Jeffww (May 25, 2010)

Submersed. I talked to the guy selling them (looking4roselines) and he said he couldn't keep them emersed. So I chucked them in the 60p....What tips do you have for submersed culture?


----------

